# Rare Strain BLUE KNIGHT (Blueberry x Kryptonite)



## RxKing

This Strain is supposedly blueberry croosed with kryptonite. Its some of the best unique tasting purp ive ever smoked. I founnd a some seeds in that bag and planted em. only one hatched. i was flowering it outside but when my friends said theyve never smelled anything like it i decided to get a T5 setup and make it a mother plant and cut clones from it. she has since grown up and transitioned fine to re-vegg. and i have hatched some more of my fav strains from seed also to have a few more varieties of mother plants. Has anyone grown this strain before? or smoked it? I would like to see some pics also.


----------



## RxKing

as a seedling it was on the window seal, then at 7 inches i moved it to the bathroom on the toilet.haha. the window gave great ventilation, white walls allowed for good reflexion from the 100 watt cfl from walmart in  a regular house lamp. these photos are before i bent the main stem in half.




photo above is when i brought it in inside for re-vegging with the 4ft 4 bulb T5.and some other hatched seeds.


----------



## RxKing

Im using the tie down method ( low stress training). this helped make new sprouts! more sprouts equals more clones! notice the bonzi look!



close ups of when i first brought her inside. these stinky unique smelling buds made me want more


----------



## ozzydiodude

You need to read the site rules No off site links


----------



## RxKing

thanks! how do i put up pics?


----------



## ozzydiodude

Hit the "Go Advanced" button then on the next screen hit "manage attachments" a new window will open that allows you to down load pics.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

What makes something a "strain" instead of simply a cross?


----------



## ozzydiodude

Blue Knight is a Cali "strain" I think the breeder Big Coz Dad made it but I'm not sure

Anymore anyone that make a cross names it thinking it is now a strain. IMO it take yrs before a cross it worked enough to be a true strain.


----------



## Sl4ck3rThcGrower

Blue Knight. I havent heard much about the strain/cross, but i got hooked up with 24 seeds thru a "Club" out here in cali. From what i know its an auto purple strain and i liked the bud. So i got 23 out of the to go thru veg under mh and t5 lighting and im just about to make a few clones out of each and flip the doners to 12/12 to figure what lil ones i wanna keep and hopefully fine a real jem outta the females


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Sl4ck3rThcGrower said:
			
		

> Blue Knight. I havent heard much about the strain/cross, but i got hooked up with 24 seeds thru a "Club" out here in cali. From what i know its an *auto purple strain* and i liked the bud. So i got 23 out of the to go thru veg under mh and t5 lighting and im just about to make a few clones out of each and flip the doners to 12/12 to figure what lil ones i wanna keep and hopefully fine a real jem outta the females



If these are autos, you cannot clone them and you should not put them in 12/12 light.  If they have a veg period, need 12/12 light to flower, and you can clone them, they are not autos.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:


take care and be safe


----------



## Sl4ck3rThcGrower

auto purple not auto flower thanks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

When the term "auto" is stuck in front of a strain name, it pretty much denotes that it is an auto flowering strain.  If I looked at something called auto purple, I would certainly expect it to be auto flowering.


----------



## 7greeneyes

once again :yeahthat: :rofl:


----------



## Sl4ck3rThcGrower

well how about this it will turn puprle without dropping temps during final flowering a trait i like cause purple bud goes faster


----------



## RxKing

heres some pics of the beauty blue knight! went thru hell n back with my mammas since the last post.

soo>had to give em to my buddy. he was taking good care of all of em. all seed, (1blue knight, 1afgooey, 1kens gdp, 1blueberry and 1romulan, and 1 mystery seed (all green n bomb stinky sticky gnarly high even tho it was in cold outdoor temps) .   

well the stinky nice pheno gdp ended up being male, it pollintaed all my ladies, by the time we found out and threw it out. i did save a bunch of the pollen in a jar for jus in case purposes. the ladies were badly splewged on and i had 90% seeds on all of em. the seed casting were amazing smoke! i have soo many seeds now i got em all labled and ima be smart about using em. bout to make hash with the castings and sticky leaves

 i can believe tht the blueknight is an auto flowering, I DID CLONE HER AS WELL AS THE OTHERS. CLONES CAME OUT AWSOME ALOT OF MY BUDDIES WERE HAPPY!  QUESTION; Are these seeds i  have  F2s?   or F1s?  i know theyr nicknamed the cross. i read different things im not sure.  

HEMP GODESS; A strain is type of race of a plant. a cross is a mix of strains, to make another strain. can be a hybrid also.

I APPRECIATE ALL REPLIES FOR REAL! IM SOO PUMPED TO SHOW YOU GUYS THESE PICS! THANKS FOR SHOWING ME HOW TO POST EM!

this pic shows the before and after results of LOW STRESS TRAINING.AKA(BONZI) OR SUPER CROP


----------



## RxKing

the circle of life UNDER A CFL


----------



## RxKing

Ties Her Down For Some Bonzi Action


----------



## RxKing

Wuahla! Many Shoots Came In Jus A Few Days Using This Method. I Was Forced To Clone   The First Set Of Pics Shows The Bushiness Right Before I Started To Flower. This Pic Show Another Angle Of Low Stress Train. See Pics Above For The Results Of It.


----------



## RxKing

i found out that KRYPTONITE IS a hybrid  from The Purps(known to be an aphrodisiac  ) x Space Queen!! im growing a Space Queen right now! and it really did make  my chick hot n ready. she loved it and she dont really smoke. its made me quite popular within my group of grower pals. they want seeds n clones of it. but like u guys said that takes years soo im waiting to be ready for that. what u think? these seeds are GDP X Blueknight!!! tht would be a wild new strain


----------



## RxKing

Wish This Was Solid Seedless Nug


----------



## RxKing

The Gdp Male Struts His Stuff Before I Rip Him Out, Heres A Nice Color Comparison Of The Green Mystery Plant And The Blue Knight.


----------



## RxKing

Came Out The Frostiest Of All


----------



## Sl4ck3rThcGrower

Had to drop a few pics myself of the strain. from seeds to just before turning them to 12/12. Currently they have been so for about a week i really need to keep better track. photo in the shower is of the clones off the ones from seeds. All males have been tossed including the clones of them. I got 17 fems out of 23 seeds and have 22 clones left after cullin the males


----------



## RxKing

ok cool! have u tried it yet? what do people say about its medicinal qualities? can it yeild hella big outside? mine was all hacked up cuz i was expirementin cloning a thick branch. not to mention the seed content was at 99% seed


----------



## RxKing

were your seeds first gen? 2nd? 3rd?


----------



## RxKing

got any bud pics?


----------



## Sl4ck3rThcGrower

well the big ones in the pics earlier are only a week and a half into flowering and sleeping atm so no shot to post rite now. Im not sure about the gen. of seed i grew i just know they came from a seeded female plant, who knows it could be a cross like your new Blueknightxgdp seed u now have, but i got them from a dispencery in california ill post pics later when they come on


----------



## RxKing

very good rite on man.


----------



## RxKing

Ever think about how lucky we are to live in cali and have such easy access to awsome genetics? blows my mind


----------



## Sl4ck3rThcGrower

finally got some shots to take of the strain. About 3 1/2 weeks in and some are turning purple frome the base of leaves and throught te bud, while some are still green with very white pistils. All are getting very heavy resin build on the leaves near the tops and smell is very strong of a nutty lemon with almost a skunk-like. One shot is a pic of the door open tween the vegging clones and the flowering mothers


----------



## RxKing

very nice!


----------



## blueknight

I hope you like these photos.

I am new here and have not found any other Blue Knight mature pics.
these are the real deal. Harvested Oct. 1, 2012

Grown outdoors in full sunlight. grew 6'tall in a blue 15 gallon bucket.
100% Organic. Yield: 1.8lbs. Lots of water they love.....


----------



## Locked

Nice bag O Dank there blueknight...


----------



## 1lildog

I love the photos! Job well done!


----------



## key2life

Wow!  Beauty!


----------



## trillions of atoms

schweet dude!!! Great job!!


----------



## fermentedink

blue knight is not a blue berry strain I live in northern cali and have grown alot of it. its blue dragon crossed with the kropto and also its not an auto flower I have had a mom for over a year before I got rid of here. unsure of blue dragons parents but its most know for its genitics and fast photo period.


----------



## skullcandy

first time hearing of this strain she sure does look pretty


----------



## YYZ Skinhead

Mmmmm...bud porn... :banana:  :stoned:


----------

